# Hardest Muscle to Build



## ATyler (Dec 13, 2010)

Whats your hardest and easiest muscle to be able to build up? My hardest is def bi's and easiest is probably legs


----------



## gtbmed (Dec 13, 2010)

Chest is without a doubt the hardest and quads are ridiculously easy.


----------



## DarkHorse (Dec 13, 2010)

My chest blows up..... that's how it is with all the males in my family. I wish my shoulders would blow up like my chest....


----------



## min0 lee (Dec 13, 2010)

Shoulders


----------



## bigcruz (Dec 13, 2010)

my chest is def the easiest for me...bi's are the worst


----------



## liftshit0409 (Dec 13, 2010)

Chest or abs is def the hardest to build up and maintain, and legs are the easiest to get and maintain.. IMO


----------



## scaryclown34 (Dec 13, 2010)

my shoulders and my traps hurt... forearms get pumped up quick


----------



## x~factor (Dec 13, 2010)

Easiest = Triceps
Hardest = Legs/Biceps


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 13, 2010)

ATyler said:


> Whats your hardest and easiest muscle to be able to build up? My hardest is def bi's and easiest is probably legs



Yeah, for me, legs are the easiest and bi's are the hardest. 

I have tried varying the amount of training I do for bi's, because I am trying to figure out if I am over training or under training them but so far neither has made a big difference for me.


----------



## SFW (Dec 13, 2010)

my arms. easiest

calves. hardest


----------



## alan84 (Dec 14, 2010)

Easiest one is chest, hardest is triceps


----------



## Merkaba (Dec 14, 2010)

Easiest- Arms
Hardest-Calves


----------



## allnaturalkid87 (Dec 14, 2010)

Why do you guys think arms seem to be so difficult to build ? I have been struggling with my arms my whole life, but everything else grows at will.


----------



## Doublebase (Dec 14, 2010)

Legs.  I am cursed with chicken legs.


----------



## Caretaker (Dec 14, 2010)

Legs and bis are the easiest for me. Shoulders are extremely tough to get to grow.


----------



## fufu (Dec 14, 2010)

Quads and glutes grow very well for me, chest and calves not so much.


----------



## speed3 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Chest and legs grow easy, my bi's are a bitch though.  Can't seem to break 18 inches no matter what.  Guess I'll just try to blow my tri's up....*


----------



## Thunder46 (Dec 14, 2010)

Mr. Fantastico said:


> my arms. easiest
> 
> calves. hardest


 I'm in this boat I have seen high school girls with bigger calves then me


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 14, 2010)

Hardest: Calves,
Easiest: Quads/Tris


My quads grow fast but seem out of proportion to my calves. I'm shooting for some Victor Martinez type calves.


----------



## pete26 (Dec 14, 2010)

my back builds great legs too, chest has to be my hardest though


----------



## Phetamine (Dec 14, 2010)

Easiest: Tri's
Hardest: Calves


----------



## tinyfighter (Dec 14, 2010)

easiest-chest
hardest-shoulders,lats.

my legs grow easily and my biceps dont grow the best either (not that i train them seperatly anyway).

in a t-shirt and jeans i just look like a regualy skinny guy as my arms are only 12.5"


----------



## davegmb (Dec 14, 2010)

Easiest = Chest and bi's

Hardest= legs.....growing but not at the same rate as above two


----------



## cshea2 (Dec 14, 2010)

Easiest-Lats and traps

Hardest-Chest is a bitch.


----------



## njc (Dec 14, 2010)

calves for me without a doubt


----------



## Nightowl (Dec 14, 2010)

arms as the easiest

calves and legs as the hardest


----------



## T_man (Dec 14, 2010)

Easiest: right side of my body runners up: chest/back/quads/glutes
Hardest: Left side of my body runners up: calves/shoulders


----------



## ATyler (Dec 14, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> Yeah, for me, legs are the easiest and bi's are the hardest.
> 
> I have tried varying the amount of training I do for bi's, because I am trying to figure out if I am over training or under training them but so far neither has made a big difference for me.


 
Yeah man im on the same boat i try changing up my bi workouts all the time and it doesnt seem to help much


----------



## WINSTON (Dec 15, 2010)

thighs were easy . calves were very diificult . most people did nt care about them anyway . they wanted a big chest .


----------



## oufinny (Dec 15, 2010)

Chest is the hardest

Tris and shoulders are the easiest.  Not surprising for an ex-swimmer.


----------



## VolcomX311 (Dec 15, 2010)

Chest and upper back are the easiest, my bi's are the hardest to achieve a nice round contour, but I think more of that has to do with my conditioning.  Which brings me to abs, but that's 100% conditioning and that would be what I struggle most with.


----------



## carli (Dec 16, 2010)

biceps =hardest
chest/triceps = easiest


----------



## Realtalk (Dec 16, 2010)

Most of my pushing muscle groups are my week point


----------



## jstarcarr (Dec 19, 2010)

chest hardest everything else is pretty easy ,


----------



## MDR (Dec 19, 2010)

Chest and upper legs come pretty easily

My calves are very stubborn


----------



## gopro (Dec 19, 2010)

ATyler said:


> Whats your hardest and easiest muscle to be able to build up? My hardest is def bi's and easiest is probably legs



Chest was my easiest and calves are definitely my hardest. I now have a nice back, but that took A TON OF HARD WORK TO ACHIEVE.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 20, 2010)

Chest is easiest and biceps are a nightmare to grow for me.


----------



## mfpd (Dec 20, 2010)

Shoulders and Calves grow just by looking at a bar.  Chest n quads are by far the hardest for me to put on mass.


----------



## N_I_C_K (Dec 23, 2010)

Chest and shoulders are by far the easiest.
Biceps are the hardest. Triceps are not quite as hard, but a very close second.


----------



## stan69 (Dec 24, 2010)

chest and shoulders are sloooooooooooooooow to grow..

bi's and tri's are easy...


----------



## Moze (Dec 24, 2010)

*My chest won't grow!!!!*  but for some reason I genetically have very large calves


----------



## SFW (Dec 24, 2010)

calves and forearms = slow growers.



My Biceps and quads grow like weeds though.


----------



## gopro (Dec 25, 2010)

Moze said:


> *My chest won't grow!!!!*  but for some reason I genetically have very large calves



Make you a deal: some of my chest for some of your calves!


----------



## Silver Back (Dec 25, 2010)

Hardest for me is calves. I'm over it at this point, but I still hit them twice a week. 

My shoulders and traps blow up. Especially on cycle. It helps that standing BB press and deads are my favorite two exercises.


----------



## Retlaw (Dec 25, 2010)

My Johnson ! fucker never seems to grow as big as i want !


----------



## Moze (Dec 25, 2010)

gopro said:


> Make you a deal: some of my chest for some of your calves!



   DEAL.  I need a gorilla plate.


----------



## danzik17 (Dec 25, 2010)

Chest and shoulders were hardest for me.

Calves and legs in general were easy.


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Dec 25, 2010)

My calves grow like weeds LOL !!!!! My arms in general are the slowest. Everything else is moderate. Legs grow quick !


----------



## gopro (Dec 29, 2010)

chronicelite said:


> My calves grow like weeds LOL !!!!! My arms in general are the slowest. Everything else is moderate. Legs grow quick !



Calves grow like weeds??? Can I borrow your lower leg genetics for just a few months please???


----------



## caangelxox (Dec 29, 2010)

hardest muscle to build - triceps (whenever I try to do more than 8 pound dumbbell with overhead tricep extensions, my elbow cant take it wanting to give out on me and make me stop).

easiest muscle to build - trapezius unfortunately, those muscles get tight after everything I do even if I focus on shoulders down on back. I hate the upper trapezius muscles with a passion

hardest muscle to get flexible - hamstrings. no matter what I try, flexiblility wont improve. and when I even try to stretch my hamstrings, performance is diminished and I feel slower...so I learned to leave this muscle alone when stretching

easiest muscle to stretch & get flexible - hip flexors


----------



## caangelxox (Dec 29, 2010)

gopro said:


> Calves grow like weeds??? Can I borrow your lower leg genetics for just a few months please???



calves do grow easy, they are bigger than when they were before I went on a 5 day trip to vegas with family for christmas. probably from a lot of walking. There is no other way they could have gotten bigger. I do not even weightrain them. How I noticed is putting on my warm comfy boots with zippers on the side today and having to adjust.


----------



## gopro (Dec 30, 2010)

caangelxox said:


> calves do grow easy, they are bigger than when they were before I went on a 5 day trip to vegas with family for christmas. probably from a lot of walking. There is no other way they could have gotten bigger. I do not even weightrain them. How I noticed is putting on my warm comfy boots with zippers on the side today and having to adjust.



Yep...I'm jealous!


----------



## pcity1980 (Jan 2, 2011)

My chest grows the easiest for me but my back seems to be hardest..


----------



## OneWheyOrAnother (Jan 2, 2011)

I used to think my arms were the hardest, and I still agree they are the slowest to grow, but I wouldn't say the hardest. I have found that reducing the amount of training I am doing on arms is actually speeding up their growth. 

So if you want to say "hardest" to build, I would say legs. My legs grow like weeds, but they require the most effort from the lifter in order to stimulate growth. I always feel like puking after a leg workout 

My quads and calves jump up in weight almost every work out though.


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 2, 2011)

Damn Bicepts...all heads. I currently have like a half of a head.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 2, 2011)

*for me:*
easiest = chest & quads
hardest = arms & hams


----------



## TooOld (Jan 2, 2011)

Calves are by far the hardest to grow for me due to genetics and and old injury that was before physical therapy during recovery was the norm.

I have to be careful with my traps while training shoulders as they grow so easy in size and strength they tend to take over if I'm not careful with form.


----------



## acarroll7715 (Jan 4, 2011)

Hardest - increase chest size and visible abs

Easiest - lats, shoulders, calfs, tri's and bi's.


----------



## ALBOB (Jan 4, 2011)

Doublebase said:


> Legs.  I am cursed with chicken legs.



What Doublebase said. 

Easiest is traps.  I can't even do deadlifts anymore because my traps get too big.  I've never done a direct trap movement in my life and have better traps than most of the guys in my gym.


----------



## BIGBLUECHEVELLE (Jan 6, 2011)

Legs/calves is the hardest I can squat a damn truck and my calves are still not up to par with the rest of my body.

Easiest probably shoulder/tri


----------



## Pitbull44 (Jan 23, 2011)

Hardest=calves


----------



## Lordsks (Jan 23, 2011)

Biceps are the hardest to grow for me. Forarms and Tri's are alot easier. I have just added cable curls hi reps and there starting to pop, finally!


----------



## GMO (Jan 24, 2011)

For me it has always been, and will always be, chest.  I have monster tris and shoulders, and the bastards always try to take over when I'm pushing that last rep.


----------



## gopro (Jan 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> For me it has always been, and will always be, chest.  I have monster tris and shoulders, and the bastards always try to take over when I'm pushing that last rep.



I am willing to give up some of my chest if you have some calf mass to spare in trade!


----------



## GMO (Jan 25, 2011)

gopro said:


> I am willing to give up some of my chest if you have some calf mass to spare in trade!



Hey yeah...I do, but I'm not sure how we would pull that off!


----------



## gopro (Jan 25, 2011)

GMO said:


> Hey yeah...I do, but I'm not sure how we would pull that off!



Let me know if ya think of something! I have a ton-a-pecs to spare!


----------



## PreMier (Jan 25, 2011)

easy: quads/back
hard: calves/biceps


----------



## andreaus (Jun 5, 2011)

hardest for me is my chest, i f..kin hate bench presses, so i use a lot of heavy flye movements. i prefere DB bench now. this has helped in my BB bench press. iv had to force myself to do this because i know bench press is the key to all chest development. still hate chest day though.


----------



## ahiggs (Jun 5, 2011)

crap i don't know?  i have only been lifting a year and a half, and everything seems to be progressing about the same?  i don't see that much change in the mirror, but i guess i saw my traps first


----------



## goldenglory (Jun 5, 2011)

cshea2 said:


> Easiest-Lats and traps
> 
> Hardest-Chest is a bitch.



iam the opposite, lats and traps are a bitch for me.

am I right in saying shrugs (either with bar or dumbell) will help with traps?


----------



## cshea2 (Jun 5, 2011)

goldenglory said:


> iam the opposite, lats and traps are a bitch for me.
> 
> am I right in saying shrugs (either with bar or dumbell) will help with traps?



Ya, if heavy deads/rows don't blow up your traps you will need direct trap work. I rarely do shrugs/upright rows because my traps get so big from deadlifts and cleans.


----------



## goldenglory (Jun 5, 2011)

cshea2 said:


> Ya, if heavy deads/rows don't blow up your traps you will need direct trap work. I rarely do shrugs/upright rows because my traps get so big from deadlifts and cleans.



so deadlifts work traps? didn't know that! 

so do you do shoulders and back on the same day?


----------



## Bobbyt450 (Jun 5, 2011)

For me my arms heavy grown the fastest out of anything . The hardest would be calves them things man they dont grow ive tryed alot of different workouts an also high an low reps to see what would work an nothing . Aint givin up !


----------



## tangolima (Jun 7, 2011)

chest easy for me, calves hard.


----------



## doctorcarta (Jun 7, 2011)

calfs


----------



## amonroe (Jun 11, 2011)

For me its my forearms...I'm naturally skinny so my forearms are also skinny...!


----------



## gopro (Jun 11, 2011)

amonroe said:


> For me its my forearms...I'm naturally skinny so my forearms are also skinny...!



Mine used to suck too until I started working really hard on hammer and reverse curls...now they are more than on par with my upper arms!


----------



## cschaaf (Jun 13, 2011)

easiest- arms
hardest- now its my legs, since my knees are giving out some kind of terrible


----------



## SuperLift (Jun 13, 2011)

Calves - huge pain in the ass.  They just don't wanna grow. 
Shoulders - they have always been my best looking body part. They love to grow, wish some could go to my calves :-/


----------



## southpaw (Jun 13, 2011)

Hardest - calves
Easiest - chest


----------



## cdan19 (Jun 13, 2011)

Quads, definately lagging from years of neglect, 2 herniated disc and four knee surgeries, shit I'm loaded with excuses but working legs twice a week past 6 weeks and will continue to do so until ckn fkn leggs catch up.


----------



## Brawla (Jun 14, 2011)

Easiest - Shoulders
Hardest - Chest


----------



## myCATpowerlifts (Jun 14, 2011)

Hard to tell but I'd say

Hardest: Arms

Easiest: back


----------



## Breadlift (Jun 14, 2011)

Traps and forearms are the hardest for me

I do deads, powercleans, shrugs but if you looked at my traps and forearms you would think otherwise 

Easiest is bis/tris, I barely hit them with Isos and they continue to blow up.


----------



## MrKeenan (Jul 16, 2011)

Hardest: Arms in general, more bi's than tri's though

Easiest: Chest, I got bought a bench when I was around 13 so my chest used to be much bigger than anything else on my body haha


----------



## sassy69 (Jul 16, 2011)

Easiest = bis
hardest = hams / glutes / quads -- getting rid of the flab & replacing it w/ good quality muscle.


----------



## feinburgrl (Jul 17, 2011)

Arms the hardest and Penis is the easiest!


----------



## Calves of Steel (Jul 19, 2011)

easiest: chest or traps
hardest: quads


----------



## dirtwarrior (Jul 19, 2011)

My love muscle cause it is overtrained


----------



## bdeljoose (Jul 21, 2011)

I am small boned so I will say my forearms and calves are really hard to build up. My shoulders are probably the easiest.


----------



## carmineb (Jul 21, 2011)

easiest:  shoulders/traps/back

hardest:  biceps triceps...

I have tried low reps, low sets, high sets, mod intensity, high intensity, flush sets, they get pumped to wehre my skin is so tight, it is ready to tear but the net day, back to the old arms again.


----------



## WINSTON (Jul 27, 2011)

calves and for many forearms. you need more than the gym to hit them.


----------



## mikadoo (Jul 29, 2011)

Hardest=chest
easiest=shoulder


----------



## buddhaluv (Jul 29, 2011)

hardest - chest
easiest - lats, shoulders & triceps


----------



## superchris84 (Jul 29, 2011)

Hardest- calves.  
Easiest- shoulders and probably forearms


----------



## JeepKuntry (Aug 1, 2011)

Without a doubt, shoulders.  Second is chest.


----------



## ScottyMac710 (Aug 1, 2011)

hardest for me is probably hamstrings, and my arms grow slowly but ive been able to get them to keep goin up, mm by mm


----------



## Pika (Aug 2, 2011)

Goos post, mines bi's/chest are the hardest, shoukders are easy


----------



## K.Dallas (Aug 2, 2011)

My abs seem to never be shredded enough and my chest seems to take forever to gain mass. Easiest for me is def legs followed by bi's


----------

